# Kyuki-do



## Joe Divola (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone study this?  I have just started and would like to find some others who do as well


----------



## Greg King (Jun 13, 2007)

I do I do....well actually my whole family does....we go to the home school where it all started,my son just tested for his first Dan in may and my wife and i are 5th kup (blue stripe).....Grand Master Kim and his son still run the school.....Oh,there is also an old  thread around here called KyuKi-Do.Where do you train???????     ps ,would be happy answer any questions...also welcome to Martial Talk there are a lot of good people who post here.Here is a llink to the old thread.   http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18532


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you Greg, I train in Janesville Wi, I am thinking about enrolling my son in the school in a year or so if I like it.  I took 2 years of Karate about 20 years ago ( I am 33 now) so basically I am starting from scratch but am very excited


----------



## Greg King (Jun 13, 2007)

You will love training under Master Holden's school...if you get a chance take a couple of Judo classes.....Master Holden excels in that art as well


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 14, 2007)

I cant right now, I work nights so my options are limited.  But he has a jujitsu class on Sundays that I might add on to the 3 days of kyuki-do.


----------



## leplvr (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello Joe and Mr. King...haha...I mean Greg :lol:
I have been a lurker for a while now but decided to finally post.
I too take Kyuki-do with my family (husband and 3 kids..ages 10,8 and almost 4 who takes kinder Kyuki-do) and we also train with Greg, his wife and son (who is simply amazing!). I can't believe how quickly Kyuki-do has become part of my life and I can't imagine not training. There are some people that take martial arts and consider it as their hobby and then there are people where martial arts consumes them and becomes part of who they are. I haven't studied any other forms of martial arts but I can say I feel blessed to have chosen Kyuki-do as my form to study. I absolutely love it! It's definitely a challenge and I have great respect for all the students at my school that continue to "walk up the steps" to come to class. I hope your school has the same comradery as our does. I feel at home when I'm there.

Connie


----------



## Sambone (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello to all,

I also study the art of Kyuki-do. I live in Wyoming and occasionally study under Grandmaster Park in Billings, MT.  I don't know where you all said you where from but it sounds like you all study under Grandmaster Kim or somewhere in the East.  I love Kyuki-do.  I began at my school as a member of the WTF and one of my instructors was a 4th dan in Kyuki-do.  When my instructor, who ownes the school decided he wanted a new federation.  I am so greatful that he did switch federations.  Kyuki-do and everyone I train with has become like a second family to me.  I am soon testing for my second dan and so I get to teach the children's class occasionally and it has become the highlight of every day for me.  

I began to take Hapkido lessons as well and found it just as exciting as Taekwondo is.  Which has also led me to meet Grandmaster Kim's brother from Dallas TX.  He in a way is the head of the Hapkido division of the federation.  Anyway, I guess I'm just kinda babling on.  But I guess I'm trying to extend to you that Kyuki-do is a great art to study. The Grandmasters and Masters or any instructor who practices this sport are more about the tradition and culture, and about people becoming BETTER people by practicing this Martial Art.  To me that is what makes this world better. Not like some federations, or some schools who just want there students to win, and beat the other guy.  Which I have unfortunetly seen to often.  

Anyway, I just thought I'd share my thoughts or feelings on the federation.  Hopefully I might meet some of you at the Christmas party in Illinois this year, if time and money permits.


----------



## Greg King (Aug 2, 2007)

Hope to see you there Sambone...its a good time and good food also


----------



## leplvr (Aug 3, 2007)

Sambone said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I also study the art of Kyuki-do. I live in Wyoming and occasionally study under Grandmaster Park in Billings, MT.


 
Grandmaster Park makes several visits to our school throughout the year. 




Sambone said:


> I don't know where you all said you where from but it sounds like you all study under Grandmaster Kim or somewhere in the East.


 
Yes, we study at the first Kyuki-do school that was opened in Illionis. 




Sambone said:


> I began to take Hapkido lessons as well and found it just as exciting as Taekwondo is.


 
Do you find Hapkido tough on your joints? We dabble in Hapkido with Kyuki-Do and my wrist and shoulder hurt afterwards. 



Sambone said:


> But I guess I'm trying to extend to you that Kyuki-do is a great art to study. The Grandmasters and Masters or any instructor who practices this sport are more about the tradition and culture, and about people becoming BETTER people by practicing this Martial Art. To me that is what makes this world better. Not like some federations, or some schools who just want there students to win, and beat the other guy. Which I have unfortunetly seen to often.


 
Agreed...100%!!





Sambone said:


> Anyway, I just thought I'd share my thoughts or feelings on the federation. Hopefully I might meet some of you at the Christmas party in Illinois this year, if time and money permits.


 
Hope to see you there! It's a good time and like Greg said....great food! YUM!

Connie


----------



## Sambone (Aug 6, 2007)

connie

Yeah, I have that problem too.  Not only in Kyuki-do, but doing Hapkido in a seperate class I find that my shoulder hurts frequently.  However, I did injure it when I was a white belt.  I was being stupid in my test and wanted to show Grandmaster Park, that I knew how to do a airfall, and of course landed wrong injuring my rotator cuff.

But yeah, Hapkido certainly does hurt occasionally.  Especially it seems as I get higher in rank.  Not that I'm doing in wrong (or at least I hope) but I guess doing more of it.

I'll bet the food is great.  At the MA camp we had recently Grandmaster Park's wife and Grandmaster Kim's wife cooked and the food there was awesome as well.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 11, 2007)

Sambone said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I also study the art of Kyuki-do. I live in Wyoming and occasionally study under Grandmaster Park in Billings, MT. I don't know where you all said you where from but it sounds like you all study under Grandmaster Kim or somewhere in the East. I love Kyuki-do. I began at my school as a member of the WTF and one of my instructors was a 4th dan in Kyuki-do. When my instructor, who ownes the school decided he wanted a new federation. I am so greatful that he did switch federations. Kyuki-do and everyone I train with has become like a second family to me. I am soon testing for my second dan and so I get to teach the children's class occasionally and it has become the highlight of every day for me.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Sambone:

About GM Kim's brother in Dallas. Is that Master Tae Hyung Kim? Or another man? Master Tae Hyung Kim owns a school in Aurora, IL & specializes in Hapkido. Are we talking about the same man?


----------



## Sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

IcemanSK

Hi.  No that's not the same man.  Master Kim is in Dallas and has only had his school for a few years.  I appolagize I don't know his full name but will find out for you.  I've only had the pleasure of being around him twice.  I don't know of the master Kim you speak of.


----------

